# Canon Officially Announces the EOS Rebel SL2 / 200D / Kiss X9



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 29, 2017)

```
<p><em>EOS 6D Mark II and EOS Rebel SL2 DSLR Cameras Provide Photographers with Improved Features over Predecessors</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., June 29, 2017 – </strong>In celebration of the innovation behind today’s generation of high-quality digital SLR cameras on National Camera Day, Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is excited to announce the new EOS 6D Mark II and EOS Rebel SL2 DSLR cameras designed for advanced-amateur and entry-level photographers, respectively. The EOS 6D Mark II camera is ideal for budding photographers looking to take their creative DSLR photography skills to the next level by shooting with a Full-frame CMOS sensor DSLR camera to capture beautiful high-quality portraits and striking landscapes, even in low-light situations. The EOS Rebel SL2 is a small, light, and compact camera with high-performance capability that allows users to get creative when capturing their special family moments or travel experiences.</p>
<p>“It seems fitting that today, a day set aside to commemorate the invention of a tool that forever changed how we view the world, we introduce two new DSLR cameras to the Canon family,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A. “In an industry where choices are abundant, providing consumers with the photographic tools that match their developing skill levels as they continue to embrace their passion for photography is a long-standing goal of Canon and stands at the core of our research and development. The new EOS 6D Mark II and EOS Rebel SL2 DSLR cameras are the result of Canon’s dedication to providing a wide range of camera choices for photographers of all skill levels, whether it’s someone taking their first picture or video with a DSLR camera or those looking to make the jump to a Full-Frame sensor camera.”</p>
<p>“After just one day in Yellowstone National Park with the EOS 6D Mark II DSLR Camera, it was clear that the camera is greatly improved over its predecessor,” said acclaimed nature photographer and Canon Explorer of Light Adam Jones. “ Landscape and nature photographers will be very happy. The new and improved autofocus is way ahead of the previous generation and performed extremely well, even in very low-light situations.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>EOS 6D Mark II DSLR Camera</strong></p>
<p>Designed with enthusiast photographers in mind, Canon’s popular and versatile EOS 6D DSLR camera historically served to bridge the gap between Canon’s higher-end APS-C DLSRs and Full-Frame DSLR cameras. The EOS 6D Mark II DSLR camera features several enhancements over its predecessor model, and its benefits include:</p>
<ul>
<li>26.2 Megapixel Full-frame CMOS Sensor</li>
<li>Optical Viewfinder with a 45-point All Cross-type AF System<sup class="green">1</sup></li>
<li>Dual Pixel CMOS AF with Phase-detection & Full HD 60p</li>
<li>DIGIC 7 Image Processor, ISO 100-40000</li>
<li>Vari-angle Touch Screen, 3.0-inch LCD</li>
<li>Built-in Wi-Fi®<sup class="green">2</sup>, NFC<sup class="green">3</sup>, Bluetooth®<sup class="green">4</sup> and GPS technology</li>
<li>High-speed Continuous Shooting at up to 6.5 fps</li>
<li>Dust- & Water-resistant</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>EOS Rebel SL2 DSLR Camera</strong></p>
<p>Stepping up from a smartphone or point-and-shoot camera for photography can be intimidating. With the introduction of the new EOS Rebel SL2, a powerful, small, and lightweight DSLR camera, Canon hopes to alleviate some of those concerns for first-time DSLR users.</p>
<p>This small yet powerful camera features the world’s fastest AF speed<span class="green">*</span> at 0.03 seconds, allowing for quick focusing on subjects in the frame. When designing the new EOS Rebel SL2 camera, Canon took into consideration feedback from entry-level photographers who expressed interest in learning how to go beyond a camera’s program mode. The result was the creation of a convenient new user interface called Feature Assistant. With the EOS Rebel SL2 camera, users will be able to see on the camera’s Vari-angle Touch Screen how switching modes on the mode dial or tweaking camera settings like aperture and exposure compensation can alter the image they are about to capture, thus guiding photographers on their way to capturing more compelling images, such as ones with a shallow depth-of-field or being able to give moving subjects a frozen or flowing look.</p>
<p>The EOS Rebel SL2 DSLR camera features several other enhancements over its predecessor model, the EOS Rebel SL1, including:</p>
<ul>
<li>24.2 Megapixel CMOS (APS-C) Sensor</li>
<li>Dual Pixel CMOS AF</li>
<li>3.0-inch Vari-Angle LCD Touch-Screen</li>
<li>Built-in Wi-Fi®<sup class="green">2</sup>, NFC<sup class="green">3</sup> and Bluetooth®<sup class="green">4</sup> Technology</li>
<li>Full HD 60p & External Microphone Input</li>
<li>DIGIC 7 Image Processor, ISO 100-25600</li>
<li>Optical Viewfinder with a 9-point AF System</li>
<li>Feature Assistant</li>
<li>Small and Lightweight Body</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability</strong></p>
<p>The EOS 6D Mark II DSLR camera is scheduled to be available in late July 2017 for an estimated retail price of $1,999.00 for body only, $3,099.00 with the Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM II lens and $2,599.00 with the Canon EF 24-105mm f/3.5-5.6 STM lens**. In addition the EOS Rebel SL2 is scheduled to be available in late July 2017 for a retail price of $549.99 for body only and $699.99 with the Canon EF-S 18-55m f/4-5.6 IS STM lens**. For more information please visit usa.canon.com.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder Now!</strong></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS Rebel SL2 Body</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA $549</strong>: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2tnch8x">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2trhlcc">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-rebel-sl2-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li><strong>UK £579:</strong> <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=6241&p=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.parkcameras.com%2Fp%2F1011093E%2Fdigital-slr-cameras%2Fcanon%2Feos-200d-dslr-camera-body-in-black">Park Cameras</a> | <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=2298&p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wexphotographic.com%2Fcanon-eos-200d-digital-slr-body-1630562%2F">WEX Photographic</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon EOS Rebel SL2 w/18-55mm f/4-5.6 IS STM</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA $699</strong>: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2s3Y9Nl">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2trB23Z">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-rebel-sl2-dslr-camera-with-18-55mm-lens.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li><strong>UK £679:</strong> <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=6241&p=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.parkcameras.com%2Fp%2F1011095E%2Fdigital-slr-cameras%2Fcanon%2Feos-200d-dslr-camera-in-black-18-55mm-is-stm-lens-kit">Park Cameras</a> | <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=2298&p=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wexphotographic.com%2Fcanon-eos-200d-digital-slr-camera-with-18-55mm-is-stm-lens-1631340%2F">WEX Photographic</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 29, 2017)

Nice specs for the 6DII. Will be a success, IMO.



Canon Rumors said:


> ...
> The EOS Rebel SL2 DSLR camera features...
> 
> Optical Viewfinder with a 9-point AF System


If this was really necessary to make the price I'd say "so be it!".
If Canon could have made it a little bit better (19 pt AF or at least 9 all cross type) for <50$ more I'd say "Fail!".
Will be interesting how successful this one will be or if we'll see some big discounts like we did with the 100D/SL1.
With these specs I'm not interested and will stay happy (except for the AF) with my 100D.


----------



## LDS (Jun 29, 2017)

Hopefully, the "new user interface called Feature Assistant" will be optional....

From some marketing material it looks Canon is aiming this camera also to smartphone photographers wanting to enter the DSLR world.


----------



## Sharlin (Jun 29, 2017)

LDS said:


> Hopefully, the "new user interface called Feature Assistant" will be optional....
> 
> From some marketing material it looks Canon is aiming this camera also to smartphone photographers wanting to enter the DSLR world.



It's the same feature as in the 800D and 77D. It's toggleable, by default enabled in the 800D and disabled in the 77D.


----------



## Poz (Jun 29, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> Nice specs for the 6DII. Will be a success, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I'm upgrading from the 550D with it's 18mp sensor and non-tilt screen, I'm perfectly happy with an AF system that is only a little bit improved, mostly for video. I am very keen on the reduction in size and weight - the AF is way less important to me, as I'm mostly using my DSLR for astrophotography. Let me tell you - no amount of AF points, cross or otherwise, will help you focus on stars: manual at x10 zoom for the win! 8)


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 29, 2017)

Poz said:


> ...
> Let me tell you - no amount of AF points, cross or otherwise, will help you focus on stars: manual at x10 zoom for the win! 8)


Sure!
But I'm sure that this isn't a dedicated astro DSLR, is it?


----------



## NorbR (Jun 29, 2017)

Maximilian said:


> If this was really necessary to make the price I'd say "so be it!".



Yep, I guess that's my thought too.
I was quite disappointed to hear that they would recycle this old 9-pt system, but on the other hand I didn't expect this camera to come at this price point. I expected something higher, closer to the recent Rebel prices. So I suppose this balances things out ... Not interested myself, but there is no doubt that this will sell by the truckload.


----------



## weixing (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi,


Maximilian said:


> Poz said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


 You might also need a bahtinov mask if you want accurate focus on stars.

Have a nice day.


----------



## peterthepooh (Jun 29, 2017)

Any word on when the other colors (silver and White) will be available and in which markets?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Poz (Jun 29, 2017)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Maximilian said:
> ...



The new baby EOS certainly is not designed to be a dedicated astro camera, but then again - neither is my 550D!

As for the focus assisting mask, that looks interesting - I may well give that a try; thanks...


----------



## applecider (Jun 29, 2017)

From the spec page canon USA...

Autofocus is:

"9 points
Center AF point is AF cross-type supporting f/5.6.
Center AF point is vertical line-sensitive supporting f/2.8.
Other AF points is vertical line-sensitive or horizontal line-sensitive AF supporting f/5.6."

Not looking good for any f8 autofocus through viewfinder at least.

So a 100-400mm is ii with extender is no go on the autofocus based on above.


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 29, 2017)

Poz said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Sorry guys, but what I meant was more sarcastic. 
That even though some might use this DSLR for astro is is not designed for it. And the lack of a up to date (consumer) AF system is not okay (IMO) just because someone could also use this camera as asto camera.
Although I very appreciate your asto work and although I learned something new (a bahtinov mask) I see this as a consumer camera with a very, very outdated AF system.
I was in the market for my 100D successor, with this I am no more. So be it!


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 29, 2017)

applecider said:


> From the spec page canon USA...
> 
> Autofocus is:
> 
> ...


Same old outdated AF as its predecessor.
I never thought of such a camera having f/8 AF capability. Not even dreamt of.


----------



## m8547 (Jun 29, 2017)

I have to say, the SL2 sounds kind of lame. I have a SL1, but there are hardly any upgrades, and a few downgrades:


It's 46g (1.6oz) heavier. I use the SL1 as a hiking camera, and every ounce counts. 

It can do 5 FPS continuous for 6 RAW images, versus the SL1 which can do 4 FPS for 7 raw images. That's 1.2 seconds of continuous shooting versus 1.75 seconds. If you don't know when action will happen, the length of time of a burst can be more important than the number of frames. It looks like the SL2 has a Continuous L mode, so maybe that will be better. I don't see a spec for that on TDP.

What looks like the exact same AF system is a bit disappointing. Same with the metering system, though maybe the 2-layer metering sensor is new. 

Vari-angle LCD is unnecessary since other Rebel cameras have it. This camera should be as small and light as possible. WiFi and a smartphone can be used in many situations where you might want to tilt the LCD.

Silent shooting seems to be gone. I don't think I ever used it, though, so not a big deal.

Battery life is much higher. 650 vs 380 shots, or 70% more. That's great since it was an issue with the old camera. I don't mind the extra weight that the new battery contributes, if any. The LP-E17 is used in several other cameras, so it should be widely available. It's 1040mAh versus 875mAh for the SL1, so some of the additional battery life comes from improved efficiency. It looks like the body-only weight is 36g more, so maybe the new battery adds 10g? I can't find weights for the batteries. 

I've never used DPAF, so I don't know how helpful it might be. Probably not very helpful.

Hopefully the low light performance is improved. With a max ISO 1 stop higher that's a good sign.


----------



## dak723 (Jun 29, 2017)

If, like all the other recent Canon releases, this camera has on sensor ADC, then it will be a big improvement. For $549, this camera will be one I will definitely get. Absolutely no complaints here (is that allowed???).


----------



## michi (Jun 30, 2017)

I can't remember. Does the Digic processor process the AF also? Could the Digic 7 processor at least speed up the tired old AF a little compared to the SL1 with the Digic 5?


----------



## m8547 (Jun 30, 2017)

dak723 said:


> If, like all the other recent Canon releases, this camera has on sensor ADC, then it will be a big improvement. For $549, this camera will be one I will definitely get. Absolutely no complaints here (is that allowed???).



Good point. That might be worth it. Though a review I just read for the 80D didn't show that much benefit. Do you have anything that shows how much of an improvement it would be while we wait for reviews of the SL2?


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 30, 2017)

m8547 said:


> dak723 said:
> 
> 
> > If, like all the other recent Canon releases, this camera has on sensor ADC, then it will be a big improvement. For $549, this camera will be one I will definitely get. Absolutely no complaints here (is that allowed???).
> ...


My concern about the 100D AF was never the speed. I was never expecting to get a high keeper rate with action photos. 
I miss the accuracy in combination with reliability!
Several times I missed a good static shot because the focus was off. Just off. And I have a steady hand.
Similar situation and it was tack sharp.
It even appeared when I was using center AF point only. And - of course - it was not about focus and recompose.
And as it is able to focus right quite often, I don't see any reason to send it to service.
So for me the type of AF sensor should have changed, which didn't happen. 
If the Digic 7 could make AF faster, nice. But if it's not accurate and reliable, what's the use of speed?

You could have given me the same (old) 100D, same old sensor, just a new and more reliable AF and I was happy. 
Of course I am spoiled by my 5D3 AF, but I see what a 70D AF can do. 
And this cam is almost as old as the 100D.


----------



## photonius (Jun 30, 2017)

applecider said:


> From the spec page canon USA...
> 
> Autofocus is:
> 
> ...



Yes, no AF at f8 is a pity. Otherwise it would have been a sale. Maybe now the 77D, but I like every bit of weight saving.


----------

